# 457



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

I shot my 457 auto the other day it did a good job on the 25 yard target. I need a little more practice on 30 or 40 yard though. Not were i want it to be.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

25 yards is a long way for a pistol, especially a (relatively) small self-defense pistol like the 457. If all your shots are in a 10" circle at that distance, you're probably good to go. 30 and 40 are pretty ambitious, but if you are staying on paper at that distance, good for you!


----------

